# Mosaic Kitless



## Dalecamino (Feb 13, 2013)

Made this pen over the course of a week. :redface: It's been busy around here. It is made in response to a member who offered a nice trade. It has a Heritance semi-flex nib. The finial is brass with Rhodium plating.Thanks for looking.


----------



## Jjartwood (Feb 13, 2013)

A five picture pen making clinic,BEAUTIFUL!!!
Mark


----------



## mredburn (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice job Chuck! that aluminum ring and stepped finial add  a great design element to the pen. Really nice pen.


----------



## maxman400 (Feb 13, 2013)

Very cool looking Pen.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 13, 2013)

I really like the looks of the mosaic material.  Nice work!


----------



## BSea (Feb 13, 2013)

Very cool!  I really like the clip. I haven't seen that one before.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 13, 2013)

LOVE IT, Chuck! Especially the step ring, clip and Finial.

And, man, I thought I was an old timer here! A Heritance Semi-flex? Got any more


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 13, 2013)

nice looking pen.  is the silver a segment or drill out like a washer?


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 14, 2013)

Any chance of a short video with the nib going through a 'flex'?


Was wondering, do you make these blanks?  And do you find it any harder to tap/thread this material segmented like so?



It is a very pleasing to the eye kind of pen!  And someone will be very pleased when it arrives at their home!!!









Scott (more 'tuit' list then time) B


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 14, 2013)

Chuck,
Another great looking pen.  I agree with what Mike said.  Love the finial ring.  It makes the pen even nicer looking.  How does the mosaic material compare to the other acrylics you have turned.  It's on my 'to turn' list, but I do have to prioritize these days.


----------



## Robert111 (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice, Chuck. I love the finial and clip. Did you strong-arm George for those?  

I like the little roundovers on the edges here and there too. All in all, a nice, original take on the old standard.


----------



## skiprat (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice work there Chuck !!
Although I'm still wary of the unreinforced cap threads, I have to admit that I'm warming to the style of these pens.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 14, 2013)

Jjartwood said:


> A five picture pen making clinic,BEAUTIFUL!!!
> Mark


Thanks Mark. Clinic? :biggrin: First time I heard that one.:biggrin:



mredburn said:


> Nice job Chuck! that aluminum ring and stepped finial add  a great design element to the pen. Really nice pen.


Thank you Mike. That ring was laying on the bench from a previous build, and just a few thousandths larger in diameter, so I stuck it on there when I started sanding. Worked out pretty well, I think.



maxman400 said:


> Very cool looking Pen.


Thanks Dave!


mrcook4570 said:


> I really like the looks of the mosaic material.  Nice work!


Thank you. I've been waiting to turn this material for months. Love it!



BSea said:


> Very cool!  I really like the clip. I haven't seen that one before.


Thank you. I picked up a few of these clips, but don't remember where.



PenMan1 said:


> LOVE IT, Chuck! Especially the step ring, clip and Finial.
> 
> And, man, I thought I was an old timer here! A Heritance Semi-flex? Got any more


Thank you Andy! It's the last one.:frown:



firewhatfire said:


> nice looking pen.  is the silver a segment or drill out like a washer?


Thank you. The ring is aluminum, drilled out and parted off.



SDB777 said:


> Any chance of a short video with the nib going through a 'flex'?
> 
> 
> Was wondering, do you make these blanks?  And do you find it any harder to tap/thread this material segmented like so?
> ...


Thanks Scott. No chance of a video, but these nibs have a good reputation. The blanks were from Indy-Pen-Dance. I think Ernie at Beartoothwoods has some, and maybe Exoticblanks. The stuff is beautiful to tap and cut threads on. The threads on the lower finial have a very thin wall, and held up very nicely. I think it's a lot like Lucite. It may even BE Lucite.



cnirenberg said:


> Chuck,
> Another great looking pen.  I agree with what Mike said.  Love the finial ring.  It makes the pen even nicer looking.  How does the mosaic material compare to the other acrylics you have turned.  It's on my 'to turn' list, but I do have to prioritize these days.


Thank you Cris. Read my reply to Scotts post above. This stuff is really nice. Turn it when you get a chance.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 14, 2013)

Robert111 said:


> Nice, Chuck. I love the finial and clip. Did you strong-arm George for those?
> 
> I like the little roundovers on the edges here and there too. All in all, a nice, original take on the old standard.


Thank you Robert. I really don't remember where I got this clip. :redface: Yes, I prefer to round over all sharp edges.



skiprat said:


> Nice work there Chuck !!
> Although I'm still wary of the unreinforced cap threads, I have to admit that I'm warming to the style of these pens.


Thank you Steven. A couple of bands would have been better, but The cap wall is pretty thick, and material is tough. 

If you're warming up to the style, I'll just have to turn up the heat on the next one :biggrin:


----------



## bluwolf (Feb 14, 2013)

Beautiful job Chuck. I wondered what you've been up to

Mike


----------



## dozer (Feb 14, 2013)

Really nice work Chuck. I really like that blank.


----------



## joefyffe (Feb 14, 2013)

bluwolf said:


> Beautiful job Chuck. I wondered what you've been up to
> 
> Mike


 Mike:  you should know by now, he's an old "sneak"  LOL


----------



## joefyffe (Feb 14, 2013)

Chuck: I was trying to think of something profound, to say, but everyone else has already said it, so I'll just say "Damn boy, you did yourself proud" !!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 14, 2013)

bluwolf said:


> Beautiful job Chuck. I wondered what you've been up to
> 
> Mike


Thank you Mike. We have visitors from Indy for a couple of weeks. But, I've managed to squeeze in a couple of pens. 



dozer said:


> Really nice work Chuck. I really like that blank.


I've liked this material since I saw the one Justin posted. Thanks for the compliment.


joefyffe said:


> Chuck: I was trying to think of something profound, to say, but everyone else has already said it, so I'll just say "Damn boy, you did yourself proud" !!!  :biggrin:


I AM a sneak :biggrin: Just when they think I'm gone....surprise :tongue::biggrin:
Thanks for the remarks Joe. Anything you have to say, is appreciated. Good or otherwise :wink:


----------



## Fishinbo (Feb 14, 2013)

Awesome looking pen! Like the combination of colors on mosaic material.

_________________________
-www.sawblade.com


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 14, 2013)

That's so nice you could turn that into a kit!  Very well done.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Feb 14, 2013)

That is stunning. Very nice I love that ring at the finial it breaks things up just enough! Really nice.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 14, 2013)

Fishinbo said:


> Awesome looking pen! Like the combination of colors on mosaic material.
> 
> _________________________
> -www.sawblade.com


Thanks very much. These blanks have several nice color combos



BRobbins629 said:


> That's so nice you could turn that into a kit!  Very well done.


LOL, thanks Bruce. That's a good one :biggrin:



mikespenturningz said:


> That is stunning. Very nice I love that ring at the finial it breaks things up just enough! Really nice.


Thanks Mike, that's the whole idea of the rings and bands (I think). You can tell it's a pen BEFORE you take it apart.:biggrin:


----------



## BradG (Feb 15, 2013)

Very nice Chuck


----------



## nsfr1206 (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes somebody will be happy to get this pen! Very nice!


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 15, 2013)

BradG said:


> Very nice Chuck


Thanks Brad!



nsfr1206 said:


> Yes somebody will be happy to get this pen! Very nice!


I sure do hope so :redface:


----------



## BigShed (Feb 16, 2013)

I dips me lid Sir Charles, that pen is stunner.!


----------



## dgscott (Feb 16, 2013)

As always, a lovely piece of work!
Doug


----------



## Twissy (Feb 16, 2013)

Beautiful work Chuck! A lovely material that I'm still waiting to try. The pen looks really nicely balanced.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 16, 2013)

BigShed said:


> I dips me lid Sir Charles, that pen is stunner.!


Thank you Fred! I'll dip my lid in return :biggrin:



dgscott said:


> As always, a lovely piece of work!
> Doug


Thank you very much Doug.



Twissy said:


> Beautiful work Chuck! A lovely material that I'm still waiting to try. The pen looks really nicely balanced.


Thank you sir. Remember...this is the material that melts easily when parting too fast. DAMHIKT:biggrin:


----------



## nsfr1206 (Mar 15, 2013)

I am the lucky recipient of this pen and let me say that he did a great job on it! Very nice!


----------

